# Beauty Equals Intelligence



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is an article that says beautiful people are really more intelligent:


Beautiful People Really ARE More Intelligent | Psychology Today


So I guess I wasn't simply just intoxicated when I found myself attracted to all the Victoria Secret models as well as the Miss Universe beauty pageant every year.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think they are talking about make-up and plastic surgery.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

First time im hearing this i know its true for some but not all.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

So true.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

If only I was beautiful!


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

The beauty on the inside matters more than the beauty on the outside.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

In a general way, I might buy this (verrry general, because you would have to have intelligent people all coming to similar conclusions to begin with on this to expect consistent results, lol). I mean, I've heard the arguments that intelligence can be noted in the overall quality and sophistication of a person's body motions (some people clearly have a more "advanced" attention to their physique and motions than others, which still isn't enough to make a clear case for anything though).


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l haven't noticed it as a trend among typically "attractive'' people at all, intelligence has been all over the place in those cases.

BUT, I have noticed that most of the truly beautiful people, as close to flawless as can be said, l've known (which is probably less than 10 people) have been noticeably more talented, intelligent, and successful(though the cause for their success can clearly be debated) than most people l know.

l mentioned it once and was of course LOL'd off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Edit: Actually. I'm kind of freaked out about this. Mostly due to being a fatass and such.

I at least wanted to believe I had average intelligence, but I knew I was a dipshit anyways. So fuck it.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

Could this be a confidence thing?


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

Not all beautiful people are intelligent and not all ugly people are unintelligent but some years ago I made the personal observation that beautiful people do tend to be more intelligent overall. I did not quite have an explanation for why that would be though.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

The correlation comes from the high concentration of derpyness in the less pulchritudinous segments of the population.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a little skeptical about the conclusion, although I've been told I've had strange taste in women and I have very high standards for the definition of "intelligent". Perhaps my skepticism is skewed by my outlier subjectivity? Whatever the case maybe, I'm curious if the girl at the bottom of the article is suppose to be Taylor Swift without makeup.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> I'm a little skeptical about the conclusion, although I've been told I've had strange taste in women and I have very high standards for the definition of "intelligent". Perhaps my skepticism is skewed by my outlier subjectivity? Whatever the case maybe, I'm curious if the girl at the bottom of the article is suppose to be Taylor Swift without makeup.


yes, it is.


FWIW, the most 'intelligent' physicist at my school is absolutely handsome, but the majority of mathematicians/physicists of Nobel Prizes aren't winning any beauty paegants lbr...


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I think intelligent people are more likely to take care of their bodies and lead active healthy lifestyles, therefore being perceived as more attractive.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I see, now the question is, is she considered to be an example of beautiful AND intelligent? Or is her image just used to brighten up the article? if the latter were true, I'd wish they'd have a more flattering picture, unless of course they were talking about "naturally" beautiful which I believe in Taylor Swift's case to be debatable. Or if there's evidence out there to confirm she is 'intelligent' (whatever that means). But she does look good with make-up, no doubt.

I do agree with that part about Nobel Prize Laureattes. But I suppose the article was only discussing a range between IQs 91-104; statistically it's significant but realistically isn't the IQ level 100 range suppose to be average? With that in mind, I think the studies implies that uglier people are more likely to be stupid rather than the opposite.


Edit: I realized the wording of my conclusion might offend people, so I will reword it to the following: "I think the studies implies that 'unattractive' individuals are more likely to be of 'below average intelligence' rather than the opposite." FYI, I do *TRY* to be considerate of people's feelings.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> I see, now the question is, is she considered to be an example of beautiful AND intelligent? Or is her image just used to brighten up the article? if the latter were true, I'd wish they'd have a more flattering picture, unless of course they were talking about "naturally" beautiful which I believe in Taylor Swift's case to be debatable. Or if there's evidence out there to confirm she is 'intelligent' (whatever that means). But she does look good with make-up, no doubt.
> 
> I do agree with that part about Nobel Prize Laureattes. But I suppose the article was only discussing a range between IQs 91-104; statistically it's significant but realistically isn't the IQ level 100 range suppose to be average? With that in mind, I think the studies implies that uglier people are more likely to be stupid rather than the opposite.
> 
> ...


Well she's currently the richest start in her age group, writes, her own songs, produces, was a straight A student, and is considered beautiful in a lot of circles. It was a VERY off placement of the picture that would probably send most to google images in 'wtf?'. 

I honestly haven't noticed such a correlation that strongly. Most science nerds/engineers are not as handsome (from what I've seen) as the football players. I'd really have to see another study or two to believe this.









Oppeninheimer (father of the atom bomb) probably had no issue with the ladies except for that hair.

Although not 'ugly', I doubt many would bed Neils Bohr (Bore)


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, I'm convinced she's smart. 

I'm a little confused by your wording and point, regardless I was only trying to point out a possible interpretation of the data.

I'd like to make this statement right now however, it would definitely not be a bad thing to see beautiful and intelligent babies.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> Ok, I'm convinced she's smart.
> 
> I'm a little confused by your wording and point, regardless I was only trying to point out a possible interpretation of the data.
> 
> I'd like to make this statement right now however, it would definitely not be a bad thing to see beautiful and intelligent babies.


No real point; just that some of the most intelligent are indeed very good looking even by today's standards (Oppenhimer) while others aren't (Bohr). 

Also, I don't find the average engineer/scientist to be that attractive. But they mention a physicist there that I doubt many women would find attractive..


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

St Vual said:


> Edit: Actually. I'm kind of freaked out about this. Mostly due to being a fatass and such.
> 
> I at least wanted to believe I had average intelligence, but I knew I was a dipshit anyways. So fuck it.


Don't take this to heart, yo. Reading your posts around here I view you as fairly intelligent. Also, one can be beautiful, fat just blurs that. Plus then there's the fact that average beauty doesn't exist, people just make that worthless crap up.

Intelligence is overrated. Intelligence (what is generally accepted as intelligence) is what got about 250k people killed in Nagasaki and Hiroshima back in 1945.

A real intelligent person wouldn't think of doing such a thing in the first place. Which just proves how vast intelligence really is.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Bear987 said:


> Just a quote from the article:
> 
> "When they (test subjects) were 7 and again when they were 11, their teachers were asked to describe the children physically. For the purpose of the analysis below, the children are defined to be _attractive_ if they were described as attractive at _both_ age 7 _and_ age 11."


I really don't think that being "attractive" as a kid (that's pretty close to veering into creepy territory anyway) has anything to do with being attractive as an adult. I'm sure we've all seen those pictures of Hollywood stars as kids, where a lot of them looked like total dorks. Some people have to grow into their looks. Plus a lot of attractiveness has to do with paying attention to your appearance, and some kids just don't care what they look like (or some parents don't care what their kids look like) and don't take much care with their appearance.


----------



## Uviteru (Jul 30, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I'm really, really tired of being told that everything I'm doing is wrong. There are literally no good options here. Every option leads to failure.
> 
> And then people wonder why I'm suicidal. Why shouldn't I be when it seems like society would rather see me dead?


Ignore the people here who criticize you. They are the ones chasing a dead end. 

You should do what you find interesting and meaningful, something you are good at. 

Money will not buy you happiness. As long as you have enough to live on you'll be fine. We only get to live once. Use your life in the way you want and don't let anyone tell you that you're doing it wrong. It's not their life, it's yours. 

Your choice in school is your choice. If you find going there to be fulfilling then that is reason enough to go there. The contacts you make and the friends you meet there are far more important than the name of the school. It's the connections you make, and the skills you develop that matter. If you've decided your school is the best place to develop these things, no one has the right to challenge that. 

Regarding getting a job: It's true that employers don't tend to care about what school you went to and most don't even care if you got a degree. They only care if you're the right person for the job. 

The exception to this is jobs in Academia. 

Do you know who is NOT the right person for the job? Someone who lacks passion and interest so don't pick your career based on the possible income it may give you. Pick it based on what you're interested in and you'll automatically rise to the top. 

And you know what, even if you can't find a job in the area you want you can always make a job (start a company or a coop) and the contacts and your school (especially an ivy league school) may be the perfect people to start a company of your own with. 

If you are doing what you care about
and if you are where you want to be at the moment or on your way to getting there,
and are you perusing your goals,

You are right.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I really don't think that being "attractive" as a kid (that's pretty close to veering into creepy territory anyway) has anything to do with being attractive as an adult. I'm sure we've all seen those pictures of Hollywood stars as kids, where a lot of them looked like total dorks. Some people have to grow into their looks. Plus a lot of attractiveness has to do with paying attention to your appearance, and some kids just don't care what they look like (or some parents don't care what their kids look like) and don't take much care with their appearance.



:wink: Well, take this up with the people who devised and executed the study. (Since you responded to a literal quote of the article that was mentioned in the OP)

This thread has been mostly about beauty and intelligence in adults, but that's not what the OP is actually about. If you read the article you'll find it's about teachers who reckon their best pupils to be the most attractive too.

And I agree with what you say about judging 7 year old children by their physical attractiveness: it feels like creepy territory. But again, that's what the study that is mentioned by the OP is actually about.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Bear987 said:


> :wink: Well, take this up with the people who devised and executed the study. (Since you responded to a literal quote of the article that was mentioned in the OP)
> 
> This thread has been mostly about beauty and intelligence in adults, but that's not what the OP is actually about. If you read the article you'll find it's about teachers who reckon their best pupils to be the most attractive too.
> 
> And I agree with what you say about judging 7 year old children by their physical attractiveness: it feels like creepy territory. But again, that's what the study that is mentioned by the OP is actually about.


Oh I know it was from the study. I wasn't criticizing you or implying you agreed with the study. I was just saying the study is dumb and flawed in my opinion, haha, and shouldn't be the basis of anything really.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*The correlation between intelligence and physical beauty is true. Good looking people have symmetrical faces tend to have a higher IQ, take care of themselves better and know how to make themselves appealing to others despite some deficiencies.* *There are exceptions.*

Being hott doesn't make you an Einstein thou. As far as I know this correlation is true for high to very high intelligence. Most people who have below average intelligence tend to be unattractive for various reasons: one being their low intelligence, the other being their inability to make themselves appealing, the third being physical asymmetry.

Life is unfair.

The difference we have to make here is that beauty is physical symmetry and the ability to get the most out of your physical appearance. People can be beautiful on the outside and very intelligent with the inside being rotten & psychopathic or worse.

I found some people who had the intelligence of 10 year old children *very beautiful and innocent on the inside*, which made them lovable on the outside, but they weren't physically attractive or symmetric or anything of that nature.

Don't confuse the terms here. As to my personal preference: she has to be beautiful inside and outside or average outside and beautiful inside. Intelligence is sexy either way.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Oh I know it was from the study. I wasn't criticizing you or implying you agreed with the study. I was just saying the study is dumb and flawed in my opinion, haha, and shouldn't be the basis of anything really.


Agreed.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Ummm... isn't this easily explained by the likelihood that people who are mentally handicapped are not likely to be described as attractive? This study includes ALL babies - and the issues that cause one to be mentally handicapped (fetal alchohol syndrome, shaken baby syndrome, falling under a bus etc) ALSO cause one to be considerably less attractive. If they had removed mentally handicapped people or physically handicapped people... but they didn't. Add in the fact that socioeconomic status is a major factor in both beauty AND intelligence in England (moreso there, than say Canada, or Finland), and I have more reason to be highly skeptical. I would actually guess that BELOW average intelligence is much more highly correlated with unattractiveness... Remove the bottom end, and beauty may still be a factor, but this study doesn't prove anything.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

The way we measure intelligence is flawed in the first place.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> This entire conversation is absolutely ridiculous. You have legitimate health problems that give you a legitimate reason to be unemployed. There is literally NO REASON why I should not be able to get a job in the field that I want. I am smarter than 99% of people and probably more hardworking than the vast majority of people my age, too. It shouldn't matter that I have no experience in the field yet because I'm f*cking 21 years old, I shouldn't have to have a wealth of experience, and the jobs I'm applying for are supposed to be ENTRY LEVEL. Not to mention that I do have a ton of experience doing research internships in the field I was originally in (molecular biology), so it's not like I've just been sitting on my ass for 4 years. If society decides that I'm not worth employment, they are really throwing away a great resource, that's all I have to say.


Do you know what i find rather ridiculous... you have your youth, your health, qualifications in molecular biology (I'm assuming from an American university), great intelligence and work ethic, and yet you're suicidal because you don't have a job right now.

As a qualified American biologist you could get work in plenty of countries throughout the world. Is this an option you've considered? I appreciate you have a chosen area you'd like to work in but nobody gets to walk right into all their plans armed with only a degree.
If they are telling you that experience is required then perhaps there IS a reason why after all.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> Do you know what i find rather ridiculous... you have your youth, your health, qualifications in molecular biology (I'm assuming from an American university), great intelligence and work ethic, and yet you're suicidal because you don't have a job right now.
> 
> As a qualified American biologist you could get work in plenty of countries throughout the world. Is this an option you've considered? I appreciate you have a chosen area you'd like to work in but nobody gets to walk right into all their plans armed with only a degree.
> If they are telling you that experience is required then perhaps there IS a reason why after all.


Moving to another country isn't an option for me. Call me uncommitted but I don't want to give up everything else in my life just for a job that may or may not exist. I don't want to be thousands of miles away from my family and friends. Plus I'm in a serious relationship right now and my partner wouldn't want to move either, as he also wants to be close to his family. Not to mention I don't want to live in a country where I will always be an outsider or have to worry about losing my citizenship. I don't see why I should have to move to a different country just for employment, especially when so many people from other countries are coming here for employment in the sciences.

I appreciate that experience is required for the job that I ultimately want, but the entire point of entry-level jobs is supposed to be that no experience is required, only a degree. That's why they're called entry-level. I'm not expecting to be at the top of the ladder or even the middle, but unfortunately the bottom of the ladder is now unpaid employment without any guarantee of a job in the future. If it makes me spoiled that I don't want to work for free when I have a bachelor's degree and have already had 4 summers of unpaid internships in a different field, then so be it.

My friend and I joked the other day that eventually even interns will have their own interns, and they won't even get to work for free, they'll just get to stand in a corner and soak up the ambiance of the office and hope they'll one day get a position as a full intern.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

ok well i was just trying to find out if you were actually suicidal or just being dramatic for effect. i hadnt read the whole thread through and just wasnt to make sure u were OK.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Beauty=confidence and a general sense of well being and happiness. Confidence is the lubricant with which all doors in life need to swing open smoothly. Happiness and a sense of well being is like a shot of stimulants in the ass of confidence, making you more awesome. Also, beautiful people are generally told that they can do whatever they want in life, they are naturally encouraged. When you are encouraged from the get go, you have less mental blocks, making it easier for you to learn n' stuff. But the really smart people are often average looking, even ugly, and they have the balls and intelligence to not give a crap and just go on learning and raising their IQs to insanely large proportions.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> ok well i was just trying to find out if you were actually suicidal or just being dramatic for effect. i hadnt read the whole thread through and just wasnt to make sure u were OK.


Well it's not really being dramatic for effect. I think you can want to live and want to kill yourself at the same time. Black Flag even wrote a song about it. In fact I would say that most suicidal people would choose to live if their circumstances were just a little bit different.

Or, in MBTI terms, since I'm a Perceiver I'm eternally waiting to collect enough information to make a decision on whether I should live or not. But I certainly FEEL suicidal on a regular basis. Not today though, today I'm in "getting things done" mode.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Well it's not really being dramatic for effect. I think you can want to live and want to kill yourself at the same time. Black Flag even wrote a song about it. In fact I would say that most suicidal people would choose to live if their circumstances were just a little bit different.
> 
> Or, in MBTI terms, since I'm a Perceiver I'm eternally waiting to collect enough information to make a decision on whether I should live or not. But I certainly FEEL suicidal on a regular basis. Not today though, today I'm in "getting things done" mode.


well then i dont quite know what to say. Truthfully i dont think its healthy to be as depressed as all that given the cirumstances you've described. There's very little i wouldn't do to be you. Suicide is the leading cause of death among people with my condition. The reason i mentioned overseas is because the only thing a person needs for a new adventure is their health. If you are at a point where you don't fancy the idea of going abroad in order to save your own life, I fear there's little I could possibly say to help you, regrettably.

Best wishes from me all the same,


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> well then i dont quite know what to say. Truthfully i dont think its healthy to be as depressed as all that given the cirumstances you've described. There's very little i wouldn't do to be you. Suicide is the leading cause of death among people with my condition. The reason i mentioned overseas is because the only thing a person needs for a new adventure is their health. If you are at a point where you don't fancy the idea of going abroad in order to save your own life, I fear there's little I could possibly say to help you, regrettably.
> 
> Best wishes from me all the same,


I'm not really the adventuring type. I usually get really homesick when I travel. Plus, as they say, "wherever you go, there you are." I don't need adventure, I need stability and space to be allowed to think on my own, both of which school has deprived me of for years. Plus if I really get wanderlust I'll just go on vacation.

I'm sorry about your condition. I hope you are able to find some peace with it.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I'm not really the adventuring type. I usually get really homesick when I travel. Plus, as they say, "wherever you go, there you are." I don't need adventure, I need stability and space to be allowed to think on my own, both of which school has deprived me of for years. Plus if I really get wanderlust I'll just go on vacation.
> 
> I'm sorry about your condition. I hope you are able to find some peace with it.


adventurer or not, you are smarter than 99% of people and you can't think of a single thing preferable to death?
my point is only that suicide is supposed to be the last option. May i pose a hypothetical?

Say all your qualifications throughout life were thrown away. What would you do? Can you envisage a life beyond biology?

And could you say with absolute certainty that feelings such as this would not happen at some time, even if you were to get all you wish for? It could be a case of today - job woes, tomorrow - lovelife etc... are you concerned perhaps there is more to what you are feeling that just the pressures you think?

I think you should buy one of the Dalai Lama's books on happiness at Amazon (he's done several). I think reading those books would help you out. Sincerely. They helped me get whole nerw perspectives on what it means to be happy/sad and he's even got work out which has been co-authored by Western pschyologists. Search Amazon they are cheap and wonderful, I promise


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> adventurer or not, you are smarter than 99% of people and you can't think of a single thing preferable to death?
> my point is only that suicide is supposed to be the last option. May i pose a hypothetical?
> 
> Say all your qualifications throughout life were thrown away. What would you do? Can you envisage a life beyond biology?
> ...


I can think of things preferable to death. The problem is, most of those things, like pursuing my hobbies, having a normal social life, etc. have not been an option for me because I've spent the better part of six years living someone else's dreams. And, if I am unable to get a job, my options will similarly be limited by lack of money.

If all my qualifications were thrown away I don't know what I would do. I am 21 and I am already so tired of having to struggle. I don't think I could start over again.

I mean, I guess I could try reading about happiness, but I know what happiness is. It's just not a thing that I'm allowed to have, apparently. Literally every time I try to do something fun or pursue things that I like, or be anything other than a soulless robot, the world punishes me for it.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Check this one out. I can vouch for it personally...

The Art of Happiness, 10th Anniversary Edition: A Handbook for Living: Dalai Lama: 9781594488894: Amazon.com: Books

It's not really about happiness but its more about life and how the way we choose to perceive things, social conditioning etc... I happen to think knowing some of the problems can be as therapeutic, if not moreso, than reading the proposed solutions of the Dalai Lama. 
Also, he has travelled extensively, including all throughout your own country and has some excellent insights. Can't recommend this enough! 

Dreams vs death. 
One of the things noted in that book btw is the fact that people in many third-world countries are considered happier than those in the affluent West. He goes on to explain why this is but I'll be brief here. The people in the third world don't have dreams, like we do. There dream is to meet somebody and start a loving family and raise enough food to feed the tribe or village. 
There is no stigma attached to failure and no status attached to success. 

There is more than one solution for what pains you. Question is, how much would you be prepared to detach yourself from your dreams (ie, your ideal situation/career etc)?

I dont mean to be a naysayer. You may still get all you wish for, and it sounds like you've done all the leg work for it already. But is it possible that if one spends too much time focusing on a goal they can lose sight of what that goal was intended to bring in the first place? 
I'm sure you're passionate about your field, but I hope you have moments in which you stop and take stock of all you have accomplished - not just as a student, but as a person.


----------



## INFJane (Apr 6, 2011)

In 2009, the DIscovery Channel produced a documentary called The Science Of Sex Appeal. Check it out.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When theres actually a non-subjective way to measure "beauty" and "intelligence" I'll feel more inclined to have a response other than this: *airjerk*
Until then~ *airjerk*~~~~~~~~


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

littleblackdress said:


> And, because my carriage return doesn't work, well, I am using new posts like paragraph breaks - sorry. Anyway - another contentious factor is that in the "attractive" group, you are also likely to have more parents able to pay for dental work, or good fashion... thus entering in a socioeconomic status difference (the "attractive group" having a disproportionately large amount of rich members). The top group being potentially wealthier. It is POSSIBLE that beauty and intelligence go hand in hand - but I do not see this study as showing it. This study doesn't account appropriately for the bottom end correlating with less than average looks (and you don't even have to go as far as disabilities that remove a child from the classroom - FAS children often attend school, despite having an odd appearance).


All good points. I don't think the study proves anything either. It's just one observation and one correlation. Besides, psychology has a way of changing its mind about major issues every 20 years anyway.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

UGH, that article made me want to puke because I hate the way the world works.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

The really smart people don't care one way or the other about looks. They see beauty as an asthetic, but it does not take precedence in their choice of a mate. Usually, the brilliant, successful people choose a "nice-looking" person that is healthy and intelligent themselves. Also remember that just because two people are beautiful does not mean that their children will be beautiful. I've seen gorgeous people produce average looking, even "ugly" children and I've seen downright hideous looking people produce super model type children.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

rosegeranium said:


> . I've seen gorgeous people produce average looking, even "ugly" children and I've seen downright hideous looking people produce super model type children.


I think it's kind of strange you were watching them produce.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Ew, that new BS smell again.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

First I was like omg, I'm not beautiful so I can't be smart (even though that doesn't really make sense). But then I was like was Einstein beautiful? No.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 77270
View attachment 77271
View attachment 77272


Beauty and intelligence are partial signs of good health with little correlation and the same trajectory. 

The good looking ones have more opportunity to develop their intelligence and be acknowledged. People don't like to worship the uglies. Furthermore, human intelligence is its own measuring tool..


----------



## rocknroll_lover (Jun 28, 2013)

It could definitely be a possibility.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

If beauty equals intelligence, WHY THE FUCK IS EINSTEIN SO UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

What's beauty anyway? Ideals of outward appearance have changed dramatically over time. And most of the time it's something very subjective which can probably not really be measured. But I think, measuring intelligence is equally complicated. Isn't the IQ something which is discussed and debated over by psychologists?

And I have to edit that a person cam be an a**hole regardless of beauty and intelligence. So all of that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Psychology Today? Oh, well there's a reputable source!

People assume attractive people are more intelligent, etc. -> therefore cute kids are treated like as if they were brighter than the average child -> they become what has been expected of them.
Nature/Nurture?

Don't know. I also don't really care.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm assuming intelligence here equals test scores, and I would really like to see their data, since I mean, it's "psychologytoday" and the "the scientific fundamentalist."


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

Well, that's a misleading title. The word beauty is loaded in this article and refers to a seperate article that defines it as objective. Also, the NCDS study while involving a large part of the Uk population is still only based on a relatively small age range.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

If this is true (and that would just suck for me!) then there are a lot of very pretty girls at my school who are much smarter than they are letting on.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

People's perceptions of beauty are different. That being said, healthy people are more likely to be better-looking. Healthy body = healthy mind? Quite possibly. Adequate nutrition is necessary for brain function and development. "Tuna makes u smarter lol"


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh hey look this proves absolutely nothing!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

So, that explains why all male scientists look like Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise, and all female scientists look like Natalie Portman or Scarlett Johansson. Just like that... science got hot.


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

I think this is generally true for the "norm", as in the bulk of people who are within normal 85-115 bell curve. 

Where I think this would fail is in dealing with exceptional people. People who are highly intelligent, tend to be "off beat" in more than one way. Allergies, OCD, bipolar, auto-immune... then you have people who test in the high IQ range, and also are quite creative... it seems a lot of times these people have wicked brain organizations AND some sort of disorder that somehow balances their selves out for a chunk of the individuals life, or even their whole life. 

I think of geniuses who started out hyper OCD, found a good intermediate in early adulthood when they were most creative/innovative/productive, then went complete nutso... some of these people looked great as children, above average as young adults, and terribly aged and ugly by 45.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> So, that explains why all male scientists look like Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise, and all female scientists look like Natalie Portman or Scarlett Johansson. Just like that... science got hot.


 Einstein was hot.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> Einstein was hot.


Not just hot, _​quantum hot._


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very...



> Sexy Einstein - hey girl sorry my shirt fell off


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't noticed this really. I've noticed that more attractive people get attention...but they're not necessarily smarter.
Einstien isn't that attractive, neither is steven hawkins guys....lol
I think there might be another tie into this than attractiveness...what they got could be because people treat more attractive people differently, so maybe the teachers were nicer, more willing to help the more attractive kids *shrugs* who knows. 
but I know some homely people that are smart!
yeah, usually the dumb people are supposed to be good looking (jocks)
derp. lol


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

This theory is bogus. I hope the OP didn't believe this article. If the OP is someone good looking then this situation further proves that beauty does not equal intelligence.

I can imagine how a good looking person may also want to believe that they're smart... and talented... and charming... and adventurous

So it's important to be rational about these things. Gotta admit that there are only a few people on this planet capable of all of the above and that beauty... is a good precursor for all of those traits... oh dear it seems i've gone in a loop.


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

serenesam said:


> Here is an article that says beautiful people are really more intelligent:
> 
> 
> Beautiful People Really ARE More Intelligent | Psychology Today
> ...


intelligence has nothing to do with physical appearance


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Gods how I wish this was true.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

This is even worse for us guys.

World map of National IQ Scores vs Average Penis Size by Country - TargetMap

and yes, they are inversely correlated :tongue:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

xlr8r said:


> This is even worse for us guys.
> 
> World map of National IQ Scores vs Average Penis Size by Country - TargetMap
> 
> and yes, they are inversely correlated :tongue:












I wanna see how all the tinkerbells are gonna try and use subjectivity and flowery prose to explain away that very obvious and quantifiable correlation. Some things just are and if people plan to live their lives with a modicum of peace, it would benefit them to understand what they can influence and what they cannot.

Numbers don't lie. On average, the men from backgrounds who get the least sexual desireability have the highest propensity for upward mobility.

Sad day to read statistics. XD


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

android654 said:


> I wanna see how all the tinkerbells are gonna try and use subjectivity and flowery prose to explain away that very obvious and quantifiable correlation. Some things just are and if people plan to live their lives with a modicum of peace, it would benefit them to understand what they can influence and what they cannot.


I did not imagine the correlation between penis size and IQ was so very obvious.

I mean, I am a man so I know only about the penis and the intelligence that belong to me...


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

If that is true, whathehell.
I must be a one dumb ugly mofo, haha.:crazy:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

xlr8r said:


> I did not imagine the correlation between penis size and IQ was so very obvious.


If you look at stereotypes and upward mobility of countries in the 21st century thus far, it becomes pretty obvious as far as statistics are concerned.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

TwistedM said:


> If that is true, whathehell.
> I must be a one dumb ugly mofo, haha.:crazy:


But your profile says female 



android654 said:


> If you look at stereotypes and upward mobility of countries in the 21st century thus far, it becomes pretty obvious as far as statistics are concerned.


What stereotypes? And why upward mobility?


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> But your profile says female
> 
> 
> 
> What stereotypes? And why upward mobility?


Females cannot be ugly or something?
Well, as I understood, beauty for both sexes equals intelligence, therefore, by the natural beauty standards, I'd be admitted as an ugly of below average looking with low intelligence.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

xlr8r said:


> What stereotypes? And why upward mobility?


I think we all know the racial stereotypes of different ethnic and racial groups and their penis size.

Upward mobility in economics and societal structures rely heavily on Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics fields of study all of which appeal to people with higher IQ's.

Pair those to stereotypical observations and you get results identical to the ones if the data you presented.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

android654 said:


> I think we all know the racial stereotypes of different ethnic and racial groups and their penis size.
> 
> Upward mobility in economics and societal structures rely heavily on Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics fields of study all of which appeal to people with higher IQ's.
> 
> Pair those to stereotypical observations and you get results identical to the ones if the data you presented.


Got, thanks. I thought about some racial pun but did not want offend anyone.

But I would say, in the society of today, your chance of success in life depends more on penis size than IQ.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

TwistedM said:


> Females cannot be ugly or something?
> Well, as I understood, beauty for both sexes equals intelligence, therefore, by the natural beauty standards, I'd be admitted as an ugly of below average looking with low intelligence.


Yes but you said "dumb" too... so I thought you were saying you have a big penis...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

xlr8r said:


> Got, thanks. I thought about some racial pun but did not want offend anyone.
> 
> But I would say, in the society of today, your chance of success in life depends more on penis size than IQ.


My philosophy in life is to not take people too seriously.

In the short term, sure having a big dick is a boon, but later on in life people want different things from you that can't be provided with through sex alone. Then comes the question of the other person's wants, because if they didn't want you sexually before but now do because there's career and monetary success you begin to wonder the validity of that person's want of you. Then there's resentment carried over from youth from years of missing out on sexual development... As you can see dwelling too much on either quickly becomes a muddied and ugly thing.

I say try and have fun with whom you can when you can and try not to worry too much about the expectations of others. Where there's a person who'll dismiss you there might be another who'll accept you. Now finding them is a completely different thing altogether.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Yes but you said "dumb" too... so I thought you were saying you have a big penis...


Well, the topic is that beauty is equal to intelligence, therefore, according to this, if the person is ugly, it's dumb too.
:happy: and no, I do not have a penis. :laughing:


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> But I would say, in the society of today, *your chance of success in life depends more on penis size than IQ*.



It explains lack of females in field of investments, where they tend to have better numbers. They arent expected to have balls for that.


----------

